# Price cut on Look 585?



## sb37 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey there (chas),

I've noticed a few places online (wrenchscience, r&a, etc) are dropping the price of the 585 to $2500. Are you dropping the price, or are the shops doing this on their own? Should I expect this same price from an lbs? I'd rather buy locally, but $500 is a big difference. thanks!


----------

